# Pre-nup overturned...and she was cheating



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

This woman had her pre-nup overturned last year, saying it was the reason the marriage failed. It was later revealed she was having an affair with her cousins husband. 

She claims she was a victim.

So now your cheating wife can also have your pre-nup thrown out and take you to the cleaners.

Millionaire¿s wife who won landmark pre-nup victory actually left because she was having an AFFAIR with her cousin¿s husband | Mail Online

Elizabeth Cioffi-Petrakis Who Won Landmark Pre-Nup Victory Left 'Because She Was Having an Affair With Her Cousin's Husband' - Capitalbay Information Portal


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Disgusting isn't it.


----------



## Lift326 (Mar 18, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

And yet another reason why the American male is sometimes choosing not to marry at all...


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

This from the cousin:

Pre-nope rocked by family ‘affair’ | New York Post

The woman destroyed 2 families, and is getting half of her husbands fortune which he amassed before they were married.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

That Karma train will come around.


----------



## Redpill (Mar 20, 2014)

Proves that just because you have money, it doesn't mean you're smart. I don't feel bad for him, he deserved it.

If you're a high income earner why would you marry? There is absolutely no advantage to it. It's not beneficial at all. You have nothing to gain and everything to lose. 

"Wimenz" talk about how marriage is "commitment" but it's a huge farce. It's them trying to get you to sign that legal contract that will allow big daddy government to come in and steal everything you've worked hard for so that she can continue to live the "life she has grown accustomed to".

And she had an affair with her own cousins husband to boot, even her own family blood-ties doesn't matter to this witch.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that really is disgusting. That poor guy.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

So do you guys just troll the internet all day looking for stuff to be mad about or what?


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I mean seriously, yeah this is a ****ed up story, but what is the deal with you guys? If you don't want to get married, don't get married, no one's forcing you. But it's like you're on a quest to find the most messed up stories you can find so you can feel as resentful as possible, just sit there stewing in resentment.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

John Lee said:


> I mean seriously, yeah this is a ****ed up story, but what is the deal with you guys? If you don't want to get married, don't get married, no one's forcing you. But it's like you're on a quest to find the most messed up stories you can find so you can feel as resentful as possible, just sit there stewing in resentment.


Dude...This is a site about marriage and relationships, so I'd say the article is pretty friggen relevant. 

BTW, I've never posted a _"messed up story"_ before this, so WTH? 

For anyone who has or is planning on getting a Prenuptial agreement, this *is* information they would probably want to know. It may affect their future.

For what it's worth, I would get married again one day, and I would DEFINITELY consider getting a pre-nup.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Redpill said:


> ... I don't feel bad for him, he deserved it....


What are you talking about?

No one deserves this.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Like I have said.... The Karma bus does not always come back to run over waywards. Many waywards go on to live fat and happy, oblivious to the carnage they have left in their wake. It's not fair it but it is life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Like I have said.... The Karma bus does not always come back to run over waywards. Many waywards go on to live fat and happy, oblivious to the carnage they have left in their wake. It's not fair it but it is life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a feeling this will end up describing my ex wife, and my STBW's ex husband in the end...


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

tulsy said:


> Dude...This is a site about marriage and relationships, so I'd say the article is pretty friggen relevant.
> 
> BTW, I've never posted a _"messed up story"_ before this, so WTH?
> 
> ...


Getting a pre-nup is a fine idea. The chances that it gets "overturned" by some court are like 1/1,000,000 as long as you don't do anything funny in getting her to sign. But guys will still use this article to rationalize why they are alone, unmarried, and bitter.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

John Lee said:


> I mean seriously, yeah this is a ****ed up story, but what is the deal with you guys? If you don't want to get married, don't get married, no one's forcing you. But it's like you're on a quest to find the most messed up stories you can find so you can feel as resentful as possible, just sit there stewing in resentment.


John, I don't necessarily disagree with you...

But is this your first day on the internet.

You just DEFINED the internet (that and porn sites LOL)


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

tulsy said:


> Dude...This is a site about marriage and relationships, so I'd say the article is pretty friggen relevant.
> 
> BTW, I've never posted a _"messed up story"_ before this, so WTH?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a story about a failed marriage etc so could be considered relevant, but generally all it does is attract posts by misogynists that the rest of us are sick of seeing.


----------

